
LulzSec: Statement regarding "exposing" leaked logs - otherwise
http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/77782030020128768
======
EPiXNiCROS
"We destroyed him so hard that he sat there apologizing to us all night on IRC
for what he did.".

Post the IRC logs !!!

------
bediger
Unlike Anthony Weiner, LulzSec seems to handle the propaganda aspect of
exposed logs pretty well.

